# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  Miss Josi. :( You were a good pet.

## fluffpuffgerbil

One of my two pet rats has a pituitary tumour. She isn't dead yet, but she can barely move. I've been hand feeding her and giving her water by syringe. She went downhill so fast. Several days ago she was fine. But yesterday I noticed she was sick when she was making strange noises and walking in circles with a head tilt.
An awful time for her to be almost dead. Because tomorrow I leave for vacation for 5 days. I don't see her living until tomorrow though. I feel bad for her now, but I'll be happier when she's passed and out of pain.  :Smile:  I feel really bad for her sister, Suki, though, who keeps looking at me like 'help my sister!', but I can't. 
She'll be sad when she's gone, so I'm going to have to have my sister hold Suki a lot while I'm gone.
*sigh* Well, I hope Suki doesn't die this way. It's a part of life, though.

I've decided to stick with longer lived pets, like Beared Dragons(still short lived at 9+/- years), Crested Geckos though not quite hands on, and eventually, snakes. I still want a dumbo rat in the future, but a while from now.

Pass painlessly and quickly, Josi.

----------

